# Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Juni 2007)

moin all

habe am 21.07 noch 5 plätze auf der ms nana in fynshav frei .
gemütliche ausfahrt mit nur 12 personen. wer interesse hat bitte melden .
greez
andy

http://www.msnana.dk/


----------



## carpi (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

genau ein Monat zu spæt #6 sonst wær ich dabei


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Hallo, an alle Meeresbegeisterten!#h

MFT-Liz und ich fahren auch mit auf die Nana.
Wird bestimmt ne lustich Tour, mit vielen dicken Dorschen...

Zwei Personen könnten wir noch auf der Tour gen Norden aufsammeln und gegen einen geringen Obulus mit hoch nehmen!

Wir fahren von Richtung Siegen kommend die A1 oder wahlweise auch die A7 entlang...

Überlegt's euch!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

ich will mit  :c


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich will mit  :c



Ui, dich von der Adria abzuholen ist aber ein ganz schöner Weg!!!|rolleyes
Vor allem wird mir deine Frau auf's Dach steigen, wenn ich dich einfach da wegschleppe...|supergri


----------



## Liz261280 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich will mit  :c


 
Nehmen dich dann auf der Rückreise von Slowenien mit :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

LOL Willste Chris in den Hänger stecken, oder was???

Außerdem fährt der doch erst runter, wenn ihr wieder hoch kommt...


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin all
> 
> habe am 21.07 noch 5 plätze auf der ms nana in fynshav frei .
> gemütliche ausfahrt mit nur 12 personen. wer interesse hat bitte melden .
> ...


 

Hallo Meeresfans!!!|wavey:

Hat denn keiner von euch Zeit & Lust mit auf die MS Nana zu kommen und ein paar Dorsche zu fangen???


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Hallo,
Ich hätte schon intresse. wollt ihr nur für diesen einen Tag dort hoch?
Wo fährst du auf die A1 weil ich komme aus Essen(NRW).


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Ja Hallo!

Endlich mal einer...#h

Ich fahr von Richtung Siegen kommend da hoch, da liegt Essen auf'm Weg!
Könnte dich also mitnehmen.#6:m
Jau, wir wollen nur einen Tag da hoch! Nach dem Kuttern wollen wir uns ein bissl ablegen und anschließend zurückreiten!
In unserm Autochen ist Schlafen mit 4 Personen schon möglich...
T5!!!:vik:


----------



## muz660socke (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Respekt. Tagesfahrt MS Nana von Siegen aus. #6
Petrie Heil und schöne Dorsche.
Gruß, Gerd
Ps. Macht doch bitte das ein oder andere schöne Bild.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja Hallo!
> 
> Endlich mal einer...#h
> 
> ...



wir bleiben eine nacht und wollen noch ein wenig in der brandung angeln dirk

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



muz660socke schrieb:


> Respekt. Tagesfahrt MS Nana von Siegen aus. #6
> Petrie Heil und schöne Dorsche.
> Gruß, Gerd
> Ps. Macht doch bitte das ein oder andere schöne Bild.



Sogar noch hinter Siegen!!!:vik:
Da kennen wir nix...
Können ja auch schön gemächlich nach Hause fahren! Das Auto T5 California|supergri macht's möglich. Da vier Schlafplätze vorhanden, können wir uns nach der Ausfahrt bissl auf's Ohr legen!
Das Filet kommt solange in die im Autochen befindliche Kühlbox...
Wie du siehst, alles in Butter!
Ein Platz wär bei uns noch frei! Überlegs dir!!!:m

@Andy,

mit dem Brandungsangeln, das lassen wir flach fallen diesmal! Wollen Sonntag früh schon wieder zu Hause sein...
Sonst drehen die Babysitter durch!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Monsterqualle (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Bin mit MFT-Dirk am verhandeln und werde wenn nichts dagegen spricht bei der Tour dabei sein.

Das wird auch höchste Zeit, dass ich mal wieder auf`s Wasser komme.:m


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Das wird auch höchste Zeit, dass ich mal wieder auf`s Wasser komme.:m



Mensch Jan, gibts gar keine Dana Touren mehr mit Falk? :g


----------



## Monsterqualle (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Mensch Jan, gibts gar keine Dana Touren mehr mit Falk? :g


 
Zur Zeit nicht. Falk ist in den Süden gezogen, und ich habe zur Zeit nicht den Elan, dass alles zu organisieren. Und bei den nächsten anstehenden Touren im August ist meine Frau kurz vorm werfen und lässt mich nicht mehr weg.:m


----------



## Monsterqualle (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Wie MFT-Dirk mir gestern telefonisch sagte, sind noch 2 Plätze frei. Hat denn keiner mehr Interesse?:m


----------



## Monsterqualle (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Nochmal eine Frage von mir.

Wie sind eigendlich die Ausfahrtzeiten?


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage von mir.
> 
> Wie sind eigendlich die Ausfahrtzeiten?



Guck mal, Andy hat den Link doch im ersten Post stehen.
Da müßten eigentlich die Ausfahrtzeiten drinne zu ersehen sein...

Ich kann's leider hier auf der Arbeit nicht sehen, da mir der Flash Player fehlt!|uhoh:


----------



## Monsterqualle (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Da steht nur was von 8 Stunden.

Gehen wir einfach mal von 7:00 - 15:00 Uhr aus.

Ist der Kahn jetzt eigendlich voll besetzt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Da steht nur was von 8 Stunden.
> 
> Gehen wir einfach mal von 7:00 - 15:00 Uhr aus.
> 
> Ist der Kahn jetzt eigendlich voll besetzt?




Yo, so hab ich auch geschätzt!

Personenmäßig hab ich mal was von 10 Leutz gehört...

Du wolltest doch im Kudderboard nochmal nachhören!


----------



## Monsterqualle (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch im Kudderboard nochmal nachhören!


 
Hab ich auch, da tut sich nur nichts.

Ich werde dort nochmal erinnern.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Da steht nur was von 8 Stunden.
> 
> Gehen wir einfach mal von 7:00 - 15:00 Uhr aus.
> 
> Ist der Kahn jetzt eigendlich voll besetzt?



falsch falsch falsch :q:q:q

ausfahrt von 8-16 uhr

greez
andy

wenn torsk noch mit aufspringt kann noch einer mit.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

moin dirk 
hab mal eben ein wenig zeit gefunden gleich gehts zur nächsten baustelle.alle sind nur am nerven |uhoh:

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Moinsen Andy!|wavey:

Bei mir ist grad auch nicht prickelnd! Ganzen Tag nur eine Bedienungsanleitung nach der anderen! Keine Zeichnung, nix... :-(

Sach mal, wann hast du vor, in Dänemark aufzuschlagen, bzw. wann willst du aus SAW losmachen???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

denke mal ich fahre bei zeiten los irgendwann 22 uhr oder so 
dann kann ich da noch ein bissel die augen zu machen.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

achso leute wer keinen dänischen angelschein hat.
sollte sich bis sonntag bei mir per pn melden das ich montag bei morten noch schnell welche ordern kann.
1 tag 5 euro ,7 tage 14 euro ,1 jahr 19 euro.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> denke mal ich fahre bei zeiten los irgendwann 22 uhr oder so
> dann kann ich da noch ein bissel die augen zu machen.
> greez
> andy



Sehr gut, dann sind wir ja net allein so früh da...
Diesmal geh *ich *Bier kaufen! Dann können wir nen anständigen Tropfen als Einschlafhilfe zu uns nehmen!#6:q

Ich bin sowas von urlaubsreif...|uhoh:
Am Liebsten würd ich auch mal für zwei Wochen irgendwo in's Warme!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> achso leute wer keinen dänischen angelschein hat.
> sollte sich bis sonntag bei mir per pn melden das ich montag bei morten noch schnell welche ordern kann.
> 1 tag 5 euro ,7 tage 14 euro ,1 jahr 19 euro.
> 
> ...



Dann bestell schonmal 3 Stück Tagesscheine für uns mit...

Ich, Liz und Günni (Schwarzangler69) haben definitiv keinen!

Wie's mit Jan aussieht weiß ich nicht!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich bin sowas von urlaubsreif...|uhoh:
> Am Liebsten würd ich auch mal für zwei Wochen irgendwo in's Warme!!!



frag mich mal aber iss ja bald november|bigeyes dann bin ich erstmal wieder weg :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dann bestell schonmal 3 Stück Tagesscheine für uns mit...
> 
> Ich, Liz und Günni (Schwarzangler69) haben definitiv keinen!
> 
> Wie's mit Jan aussieht weiß ich nicht!!!



input #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Willste gleich auf ne Privatbaustelle oder was?

Bei uns ist's Hackstöcke am regnen, an draußen schaffen ist gar nicht zu denken...#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Willste gleich auf ne Privatbaustelle oder was?
> 
> Bei uns ist's Hackstöcke am regnen, an draußen schaffen ist gar nicht zu denken...#d



jupp ein bissel trockenbau beim kumpel.

komisch ich komme nur auf 9 mann|uhoh:
dirk ,liz ,schwarzangler,jan,micha ,jens  ,jörg ,ronny ,  ich.
hab ich irgendjemand vergessen ????
heute abend endscheidet sich  ob noch 2 leutz von hier mitkommen  sthen schon zu 80%


----------



## Monsterqualle (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Angelschein habe ich für Dänemark.

Sogar gleich 2 Stück davon.:vik:

Wenn noch einer einen braucht, der eine Jahresschein ist noch nicht ausgefüllt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Angelschein habe ich für Dänemark.
> 
> Sogar gleich 2 Stück davon.:vik:



das nenn ich vorbildlich :q:q:q
so ich muß los 
bis denne 
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Angelschein habe ich für Dänemark.
> 
> Sogar gleich 2 Stück davon.:vik:
> 
> Wenn noch einer einen braucht, der eine Jahresschein ist noch nicht ausgefüllt.




Wenn den keiner haben will, dann nehm ich den...:q

@ Andy,

das wär auf der einen Seite schön, auf der anderen Seite wegen Platz auch wieder nicht!


----------



## Monsterqualle (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wenn den keiner haben will, dann nehm ich den...:q


 
Ist gebongt!:m

Wenn Du den Schein aber ausfüllst, ist es Deiner. Gültig bis Ende Mai 2008.


----------



## Lindaman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Wieviele Plätze sind denn noch frei, brauch man einen Deutschen Angelschein und brauch man eine eigene Ausrüstung oder kann man sich die dort leihen?


----------



## Monsterqualle (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Ich hab da noch den Ruedi, der will 100% mit. Ist noch Platz.


----------



## Monsterqualle (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Lindaman schrieb:


> Wieviele Plätze sind denn noch frei, brauch man einen Deutschen Angelschein und brauch man eine eigene Ausrüstung oder kann man sich die dort leihen?


Da musst Du auf Andy warten. Ich bin da auch nicht voll informiert.


----------



## Monsterqualle (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Andy,
> 
> das wär auf der einen Seite schön, auf der anderen Seite wegen Platz auch wieder nicht!


 
Für 12 Angler dürfte da genug Platz vorhanden sein. Wir sind doch alles Profis, so dass man mit Schrägwerfern keine Probleme hat.:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Lindaman schrieb:


> Wieviele Plätze sind denn noch frei, brauch man einen Deutschen Angelschein und brauch man eine eigene Ausrüstung oder kann man sich die dort leihen?



Hi Lindaman,

dänischer Angelschein wird beim Captain bestellt!
Und Leihgerät ist bestimmt vorhanden...

Mit ner Rute könnte ich dir aber auch aushelfen, brauchst dann nur noch ne 4000er oder 5000er Rolle!

|wavey: @ Ruedi!

Gestern waren ja noch drei Plätze frei!
Da paßt du also auch noch gut mit drauf...:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Für 12 Angler dürfte da genug Platz vorhanden sein. Wir sind doch alles Profis, so dass man mit Schrägwerfern keine Probleme hat.:m



Das ist natürlich auch wahr!!!

Wird ja nicht wie auf'm normalen Kudder sein, sondern viel entspannter!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Monsterqualle (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |wavey: @ Ruedi!
> 
> Gestern waren ja noch drei Plätze frei!
> Da paßt du also auch noch gut mit drauf...:q


 
Passt Ruedi rein theoretisch ab Hamburg auch noch in Dein Auto?


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Passt Ruedi rein theoretisch ab Hamburg auch noch in Dein Auto?



Hm, gehen würde das schon! Allerdings fällt dann unten die Schlafmöglichkeit weg, weil ich den Einzelsitz dann noch mitnehmen muss.
Also sind wir dann auf dein Gästezimmer angewiesen...
Das müßte dann fest gebucht sein!!!


----------



## Monsterqualle (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Gästezimmer ist kein Problem.Ich habe aber auch Andy zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft schon angemailt. Warten wir mal auf seine Antwort. Andy fährt nämlich praktisch bei Ruedi dranvorbei. Ruedi kommt aus Munster in der Lüneburger Heide.

Ganz davon abgesehen machen Ruedi und ich bei solchen Touren sowieso bei einem gemütlichem Bier immer durch.#g|muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Schauen wir, was Onkel Andy sagt...|rolleyes
Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, der Gute hat sein Auto auch schon recht voll besetzt!#c|bla:|kopfkrat

Zum Thema durchmachen: Du hast ja auch 800 Kilometer näher als ich bis zur See!!!#h:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

so leute ruedi iss mit on board !!!!

wir haben nun noch 2 plätze zu vergeben.

wenn noch interesse besteht pn schicken #6

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

und nochmal ganz sachte wer brauch noch einen schein .
hat ruedi einen ? was iss mit dir dirk einer weniger oder wie ???
antwortet bitte nur per pn sonst komm ich total durcheinander.#c
greez
andy


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Erst mal hallo an alle hier|wavey:.
Brauch ich eigentlich besonderes Gerät auf der Nana oder reicht meine rund um Fehmarn Ausrüstung?
Und danke das ihr euch um einen reibungslosen Ablauf der Fahrt kümmert.
Bin im Moment etwas im Stress auf der Arbeit und kann mich wenig melden hier! freue mich aber schon sehr auf die Fahrt:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Erst mal hallo an alle hier|wavey:.
> Brauch ich eigentlich besonderes Gerät auf der Nana oder reicht meine rund um Fehmarn Ausrüstung?
> Und danke das ihr euch um einen reibungslosen Ablauf der Fahrt kümmert.
> Bin im Moment etwas im Stress auf der Arbeit und kann mich wenig melden hier! freue mich aber schon sehr auf die Fahrt:q



moin schwarzangler

alles in butter mit deiner ausrüstung .pilker wie gehabt in allen deinen lieblingsfarben beifänger das gleiche und gewichte auch wie gewohnt 50-150gr die schweren für den notfall|rolleyes 

greez
andy 

bis nächsten samstag#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Ganz davon abgesehen machen Ruedi und ich bei solchen Touren sowieso bei einem gemütlichem Bier immer durch.#g|muahah:



na da habt ihr doch noch einen mitstreiter falls ich nich schlafen kann :q

greez
andy


----------



## Monsterqualle (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Ist von euch schonmal jemand von dort zum Pilken gefahren?

Ich war bisher immer nur etwas höher bei Fredericia. Da brauchte man wegen der heftigen Ströhmung im Belt durchaus Gewichte bis zu 400 gr.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

so leute karten sind bestellt.
hat jemand die möglichkeit wattis zu organisieren ????

iss überhaupt jemand aussem norden dabei ????

wir haben noch 2 plätze abzugeben. also bei interessen melden !!!!
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

moin dirk
 nurnoch ein paar tage :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Ist von euch schonmal jemand von dort zum Pilken gefahren?
> 
> Ich war bisher immer nur etwas höher bei Fredericia. Da brauchte man wegen der heftigen Ströhmung im Belt durchaus Gewichte bis zu 400 gr.




achso hab mit morton mal gesprochen zwecks gewichte. wie ich schon geschrieben hab es reichen max 150 gr. angeln werden wir zwischen 17 und 25 meter.
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Moinsen Andy,|wavey::m
nur noch fünf Arbeitstage!!!:vik:#6:vik:
Ich freu mich schon wie Sau!!!:q:q:q

Mußte heut nix schaffen, oder wieso biste noch hier???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Andy,|wavey::m
> nur noch fünf Arbeitstage!!!:vik:#6:vik:
> Ich freu mich schon wie Sau!!!:q:q:q
> 
> Mußte heut nix schaffen, oder wieso biste noch hier???



haste mal aufem thermometer geguckt ???? nee nee dat iss mir endschieden zu heiß ich mach gen mittag mal für 2-3 stunden los dat reicht denn aber auch dann nochmal gegen abend für 2-3 stündchen.:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> achso hab mit morton mal gesprochen zwecks gewichte. wie ich schon geschrieben hab es reichen max 150 gr. angeln werden wir zwischen 17 und 25 meter.
> greez
> andy




|kopfkrat Ich würd sagen, das ist Gummifisch Tiefe!!!:vik:

Konnt heut Nacht gar net richtig pennen vor lauter Vorfreude...:q
Bin mal gespannt auf den kleinen Kudder!
War ja noch nie auf nem so kleinen Boot!!!#d


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> haste mal aufem thermometer geguckt ???? nee nee dat iss mir endschieden zu heiß ich mach gen mittag mal für 2-3 stunden los dat reicht denn aber auch dann nochmal gegen abend für 2-3 stündchen.:q




Yau, da haste auch wieder Recht! Ist Tauwetter für Dicke!!!:q
Wär Samstag beim Holz machen beinahe gescholzen...|uhoh:

Gott sei Dank ist's hier im Büro einigermaßen erträglich!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Ich würd sagen, das ist Gummifisch Tiefe!!!:vik:
> 
> Konnt heut Nacht gar net richtig pennen vor lauter Vorfreude...:q
> Bin mal gespannt auf den kleinen Kudder!
> War ja noch nie auf nem so kleinen Boot!!!#d



nich nur gufi tiefe ich geh auf jeden fall erstmal schön baden wenn ich angekommen bin. :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nich nur gufi tiefe ich geh auf jeden fall erstmal schön baden wenn ich angekommen bin. :vik:



Auf offener See wird nich geschwommen, da wird gefischt!!!
Sonst kommste ans Gaff!!!:q

Nee, Spaß bei Seite! Wenn wir nachher wieder im Hafen sind und das Wetter ist immer noch so sommerlich, dann wird der nächste Strand angelaufen, das ist sicher!!!#6:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Auf offener See wird nich geschwommen, da wird gefischt!!!
> Sonst kommste ans Gaff!!!:q
> 
> Nee, Spaß bei Seite! Wenn wir nachher wieder im Hafen sind und das Wetter ist immer noch so sommerlich, dann wird der nächste Strand angelaufen, das ist sicher!!!#6:q



ich lauf den schonmal des nachtens an sobald ich da bin kommt bestimmt gut nach der langen fahrt :q danach bierchen#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich lauf den schonmal des nachtens an sobald ich da bin kommt bestimmt gut nach der langen fahrt :q danach bierchen#6



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
MFT Nachtschwimmen!!!

Da bin ich dabei...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich lauf den schonmal des nachtens an sobald ich da bin kommt bestimmt gut nach der langen fahrt :q danach bierchen#6



wann willste denn loshetzen treffen wir uns auf der bahn irgendwo ????


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> MFT Nachtschwimmen!!!
> 
> Da bin ich dabei...:q



#6:vik:#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wann willste denn loshetzen treffen wir uns auf der bahn irgendwo ????



Klar Mann, gerne!!!

Ich will bei uns spätestens so gegen 17.00Uhr losturnen...
Wäre dann so spätestens um 23.00Uhr im Raum HH!
Muß ja noch die drei Anderen aufsammeln.

Da dann irgendwo auf'm Rasthof treffen???

Handy Dirk per PN!!!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Klar Mann, gerne!!!
> 
> Ich will bei uns spätestens so gegen 17.00Uhr losturnen...
> Wäre dann so spätestens um 23.00Uhr im Raum HH!
> ...



fährst du munster noch ran oder wen holst du noch ab ???


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Die Liz bekommt am Donnerstag ihre Rute!!!:q
Ist doch die Sportex geworden...
Anschaffung für's Leben halt!!!:vik:

Und ich hab mir noch ne feine Twin Power gegönnt!:g

Kann ja nur ein geiles Fischen werden...


----------



## micha_2 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

andy, wat is mit dem "N" hat der ken bock


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



micha_2 schrieb:


> andy, wat is mit dem "N" hat der ken bock




irgendwie hab ich kein bock auf dem :v


----------



## Monsterqualle (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Sooo, Sachen sind gepackt. Nur die Badehose noch nicht.:m
Soll ich noch `ne Kühlbox voll Eis mitnehmen, Dirk?


----------



## Monsterqualle (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Die Wetterberichte sind ja mal wieder die Kröhnung.
3 Wetterberichte 5 Meinungen.

Es schwankt zwischen Sonnenschein und Starkregen, sowie zwischen Südlichen Winden bis 8 und Nördlichen Winden um 2.:c

Aber was solls, wir suchen uns dann eben das Beste aus.:m


----------



## Liz261280 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Jupp, des wäre nicht schlecht.
Nehmen auch ne Kühltasche voll Eis mit!
Grüße Liz


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Jupp, des wäre nicht schlecht.
> Nehmen auch ne Kühltasche voll Eis mit!
> Grüße Liz



Ich denke wenn jeder 3 Gefrierbeutel voll Wasser macht und die einfriert, dann haben wir schon mal ordentlich Kühlung dabei...|kopfkrat
Wir haben zwar ne Geriertruhe im Auto, aber bissl Bierchen muß da auch noch unter...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Die Wetterberichte sind ja mal wieder die Kröhnung.
> 3 Wetterberichte 5 Meinungen.
> 
> Es schwankt zwischen Sonnenschein und Starkregen, sowie zwischen Südlichen Winden bis 8 und Nördlichen Winden um 2.:c
> ...



Na das ist ja mal wieder ne super Vorhersage!!!

*"Kräht der Hahn auf'm Mist, ändert sich das Wetter, oder bleibt wie es ist!"#q

*Andy hat aber gute Hoffnung! Vor allem soll's ja relativ geschützt liegen, da vor Fynnshav...#c

Das wird schon werden! Wenn Engel reisen, oder so ähnlich!!!|bla:|supergri


----------



## Monsterqualle (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Mir ist das Wetter recht egal. Hauptsache der Kapitän wird nicht seekrank und fährt auch raus.:q

Ausserdem: Der Nordwind kann kommen von wo er will, der ist immer kalt.#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Mir ist das Wetter recht egal. Hauptsache der Kapitän wird nicht seekrank und fährt auch raus.:q  *Das wird ja wohl nicht passieren!!!|rolleyes*
> 
> Ausserdem: Der Nordwind kann kommen von wo er will, der ist immer kalt.#h




Bissl Wind schadet nicht, mag Ententeich nicht so gerne!!!#d


----------



## Monsterqualle (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Lieber hab ich ne steife 6, als Flaute. Optimal sind schöne 4 Windstärken.


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Lieber hab ich ne steife 6, als Flaute. Optimal sind schöne 4 Windstärken.




Steife 6 ist immer gut!!!:q:q:q

Besser ist nur mim Steifen S.x!!!


----------



## Monsterqualle (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Was Du nun gleich wieder denkst.#d|kopfkrat#y


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Was Du nun gleich wieder denkst.#d|kopfkrat#y




#c|muahah:#c


----------



## micha_2 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

so jetzt mal butter bei die fische. da ihr ja bis sonntag bleiben wollt, eine frage wie wollt ihr bei den temperaturen die filets kühlen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



micha_2 schrieb:


> so jetzt mal butter bei die fische. da ihr ja bis sonntag bleiben wollt, eine frage wie wollt ihr bei den temperaturen die filets kühlen?


 

*VW T5 California!!! :vik:*

Die Kühltruhe unseres Autos geht bis -16°C und faßt etwa 60 Liter...
Keine Angst, dat geit!!!:q:q:q
Ohne ans Netz zu müssen sind drei Tage Permafrost möglich!

Die Wolfsburger bauen schon geniale Autos, nä???


----------



## Monsterqualle (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

@ Dirk

wie bis Sonntag bleiben?
Wir wollen doch schon Samstag zurück, oder hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## Monsterqualle (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Wie sieht das eigendlich mit Verpflegung auf dem Kutter aus?
Müssen, bzw. dürfen wir alles mitbringen, oder gibt es dort Getränke und Essen zu kaufen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> wie bis Sonntag bleiben?
> Wir wollen doch schon Samstag zurück, oder hat sich da was geändert?



Nein, fahren direkt zurück!
Nur, sollten wir uns noch ein zwei Stündchen in Fynnshav aufhalten (das eine oder andere Fischbrötchen futtern, ne Runde im Hafenbecken planschen etc.), dann ist sichergestellt, dass eventuell erbeutetes Fischfilet nicht schon im Auto gar gekocht ist... (Ich schreib Sätze, wa???)#q#c|rolleyes

Und Futter und Getränke müssen wir uns glaube selbst mitnehmen!
Wenn ich das von den Langeland Kuttern noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann gibt's da nix...|uhoh:


----------



## Monsterqualle (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nein, fahren direkt zurück!
> Nur, sollten wir uns noch ein zwei Stündchen in Fynnshav aufhalten (das eine oder andere Fischbrötchen futtern, ne Runde im Hafenbecken planschen etc.), dann ist sichergestellt, dass eventuell erbeutetes Fischfilet nicht schon im Auto gar gekocht ist... (Ich schreib Sätze, wa???)#q#c|rolleyes
> 
> Und Futter und Getränke müssen wir uns glaube selbst mitnehmen!
> Wenn ich das von den Langeland Kuttern noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann gibt's da nix...|uhoh:


So soll es geschehen, Amen!!!!|supergri

Ich konnte heute morgen beim besten Willen meine Kühlboxen nicht finden.
Ich glaube die hat mein Brüderchen mit ins Schwabenländle genommen. Kaum dort eingezogen und schon geizig geworden.:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> So soll es geschehen, Amen!!!!|supergri
> 
> Ich konnte heute morgen beim besten Willen meine Kühlboxen nicht finden.
> Ich glaube die hat mein Brüderchen mit ins Schwabenländle genommen. Kaum dort eingezogen und schon geizig geworden.:vik:



Auch das soll nicht das Problem sein...
Wir haben noch ne Zweitbox!:q
Fall's du sie also nicht findest, dann sach Bescheid!

Leider kann der gute Mensch (Schwarzangler69) aus Essen krankheitsbedingt nicht mitkommen...#d:c
Ich versuche noch einen aufzutreiben, der mitfährt!!!


----------



## Monsterqualle (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Wieviele sind wir denn nun?

Doch wieder nur 9 Angler?

Das wäre ja eigendlich nicht schlecht, von wegen dem Platz. Wird halt nur ein wenig teurer.


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Wieviele sind wir denn nun?
> 
> Doch wieder nur 9 Angler?
> 
> Das wäre ja eigendlich nicht schlecht, von wegen dem Platz. Wird halt nur ein wenig teurer.




Ja, doch wieder nur 9 Angler!!!|uhoh:

Schätze, dann sind wir wohl bei knapp 45 Eus für die Ausfahrt...

Kommt der Ruedi zu dir, wegen einsammeln?


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Jan, schreib mir bitte nochmal deine genaue Adresse, wegen Routenplanung!!!

Per PN!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, doch wieder nur 9 Angler!!!|uhoh:
> 
> Schätze, dann sind wir wohl bei knapp 45 Eus für die Ausfahrt...
> 
> Kommt der Ruedi zu dir, wegen einsammeln?



nein dirk leider sind wir jetzt bei 52,77 p.P der kutter kostet 475 vollcharter. mir persöhnlich ist der preis auch völlig egal doch eins steht fest das war die letzte vollcharter die ich organisiert habe. oder nurnoch vorkasse.
so nu wollen wir uns den spaß mal nich verderben .wird trotzdem eine goile tour. denn wir haben wahnsinnig viel platz. falls noch einer kurzfristig mitkommen will schnell pn schicken.
greez
andy


----------



## Esox_Maximus (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Fynshav liegt ja eigendlich gleich bei mir um die Ecke, falls ihr noch einen Platz frei habt würde ich mitfahren. Überweisung klappt aber nicht mehr vorher.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

so leute wir sind wieder zu 10. esox maximus iss mit on board 
2 plätze sind noch frei.
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Ein Dank an Esox Maximus!!!

Solange er Seinen Freund Schwanzus Longus nicht mitbringt...

Ich freu mich schon ohne Ende auf die Tour!!
:vik:


----------



## Esox_Maximus (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

den und meine Frau Inkontinentia lasse ich zuhause.



Monty Phyton ist einfach klasse


----------



## djoerni (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

na dann wünsche ich euch viel spaß!


----------



## Monsterqualle (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon ohne Ende auf die Tour!!
> :vik:


 
Dito!:m

das Wetter soll jetzt ja doch recht annehmlich werden. 

Und dann nur mit 10 Leutchens, datt wird richtig goil.


----------



## Esox_Maximus (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Der Kleine Belt ist ein klasse Revier, allerdings bin ich noch nie mit dem Kutter dort gewesen, sondern nur mit dem Kleinboot.
Falls noch jemand Wattis haben will, kann ich sa. morgen noch bei Sennholz welche aus dem Automaten ziehen. 

Samstag geht es ENDLICH wieder aufs Wasser, schei$$ auf das was die Ärzte sagen, Seeluft ist die beste Reha


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Der Kleine Belt ist ein klasse Revier, allerdings bin ich noch nie mit dem Kutter dort gewesen, sondern nur mit dem Kleinboot.
> Falls noch jemand Wattis haben will, kann ich sa. morgen noch bei Sennholz welche aus dem Automaten ziehen.
> 
> Samstag geht es ENDLICH wieder aufs Wasser, schei$$ auf das was die Ärzte sagen, Seeluft ist die beste Reha



wattis jawoll für mich :m bring mir mal bitte ein pack mit.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

so leute hab morten gerade mal vom grillfleisch und bierchen weggeholt |supergri|supergri|supergri

also flüssige nahrung iss on board feste nahrung mitbringen !
wetter soll recht gut sein aber vorsichtshalber regenklamotten einpacken oder badehose 

greez
andy


----------



## Esox_Maximus (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

ein Pack sind 25 Stück, kosten 6 Euros genau wie 100 Gr Kneifer


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> ein Pack sind 25 Stück, kosten 6 Euros genau wie 100 Gr Kneifer



jupp iss i.o. kenn ich ja die würmchen werden immer teurer |rolleyes

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

nabend dirk
ich schicke dir morgen noch eine andere tel. nr 
bin auf der tour auf einem anderen handy erreichbar. iss aber auch meins.
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

|director: Hallo Leute!!!#h

*Dorschfangtour auf dem kleinen Belt!!!*
*Mit lustigen Leuten, auf nem kleinen 12 Mann Kudder, am Samstag den 21.ten Juli...*

Hat denn keiner von euch noch Lust mitzukommen???? ;+

Zwei Leute könnt ich auch noch mitnehmen, düse von Richtung Siegen, Dortmund kommend, also A45/A1 die Piste hoch!
Gegen nen kleinen Sprit Obulus nehm ich euch gern mit!!!:m|supergri

Vielleicht kennt ihr ja auch jemanden, der einen kennt, bei so ner kurzfristigen Tour mitzumachen...|kopfkrat|rolleyes|bigeyes

Dann sagt demjenigen Bescheid!!!

Zum einen ist's für alle günstiger, zum andern hab ich im Gefühl, dass ordentlich Fisch hochkommt am Samstag!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |director: Hallo Leute!!!#h
> 
> *Dorschfangtour auf dem kleinen Belt!!!*
> *Mit lustigen Leuten, auf nem kleinen 12 Mann Kudder, am Samstag den 21.ten Juli...*
> ...


geh mal eine seite zurück wir haben uns überschnitten|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |director: Hallo Leute!!!#h
> 
> *Dorschfangtour auf dem kleinen Belt!!!*
> *Mit lustigen Leuten, auf nem kleinen 12 Mann Kudder, am Samstag den 21.ten Juli...*
> ...



dann weiter richtung danske A7


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Ok, kein Problem...

Werden hier gegen spätestens 18.00 Uhr losmachen...
Sind dann schon auf dem Rasthof Harburger Berge!!! :m


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß:vik:
War gerade beim Arzt der mir auch heute nicht zur mitfahrt geraten hat#q
Wäre gerne mit gekommen aber mit diesen Flecken an Armen,Beinen und Oberkörper
http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/00/4118000/120_3634336433633763.jpg
Wo ich noch nicht mal in die Sonne darf bringt es mir leider nichts:c
Hoffe ihr habt schönes Wetter und ordentlich Dorsch in der Kiste.
Da ihr durch meine Absage jetzt mehr Kosten habt tut mir leid,komme aber gerne dafür auf.
Oder wenn ich bei der nächsten Ausfahrt dabei sein darf werfe ich 1 in die Runde|supergri oder 2 oder 3 .............4
Viel Erfolg#6


----------



## Monsterqualle (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> War gerade beim Arzt der mir auch heute nicht zur mitfahrt geraten hat#q


Da hilft nur eines. 

Den Arzt wechseln!!!

Das sieht verdammt nach einer Neurodermitisbedingten Schuppenflechte aus. Das beste Heilmittel ist da Ostseewasser.

Oder aber ich bringe Dir eine Tube meiner Creme mit, die heilt Dich garantiert in 2 Tagen. Zumindest hat die Creme bisher allen sehr schnell geholfen.:m

Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir gute Besserung, und dass das jucken Dich nicht in den Wahnsinn treibt.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eines.
> 
> Den Arzt wechseln!!!
> 
> ...



Ich war am letzten Wochende bei uns am See. Da bin ich eingenickt und war danach voll mit Larven des Eichenprozessions-Spinner.
die Art kommt wenig hier vor und ich trottel bekomm sie mit:v
juckt und brennt wie der teufel.
War damit beim Hautarzt und auch im Krankenhaus nach dem angeln.
Na ja nach ca. 2 wochen soll alles verheilt sein.|uhoh:


----------



## Monsterqualle (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Ich war am letzten Wochende bei uns am See. Da bin ich eingenickt und war danach voll mit Larven des Eichenprozessions-Spinner.
> die Art kommt wenig hier vor und ich trottel bekomm sie mit:v
> juckt und brennt wie der teufel.
> War damit beim Hautarzt und auch im Krankenhaus nach dem angeln.
> Na ja nach ca. 2 wochen soll alles verheilt sein.|uhoh:


Von den Viechern habe ich gerade erst gelesen. Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch. Du bist der erste von dem ich höre, dass er von dem Viehzeugs was abbekommen hat. Nochmals gute Besserung.|krank:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Von den Viechern habe ich gerade erst gelesen. Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch. Du bist der erste von dem ich höre, dass er von dem Viehzeugs was abbekommen hat. Nochmals gute Besserung.|krank:



Am Niederhein wo ich war sind schon mehr Fälle bekannt. deswegen wussten die auch im Krankenhaus was los war.
jetzt wurde auch am see damit begonnen die nester abzufackeln.
hätten sie damit mal ne woche eher angefangen.|gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Ich war am letzten Wochende bei uns am See. Da bin ich eingenickt und war danach voll mit Larven des Eichenprozessions-Spinner.
> die Art kommt wenig hier vor und ich trottel bekomm sie mit:v
> juckt und brennt wie der teufel.
> War damit beim Hautarzt und auch im Krankenhaus nach dem angeln.
> Na ja nach ca. 2 wochen soll alles verheilt sein.|uhoh:



du sollst ja am see auch nicht rumpennen kein wunder das die viecher kommen und an dir naschen :q
naja ich wünsch dir ne gute besserung.
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß:vik:
> War gerade beim Arzt der mir auch heute nicht zur mitfahrt geraten hat#q
> Wäre gerne mit gekommen aber mit diesen Flecken an Armen,Beinen und Oberkörper
> http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/00/4118000/120_3634336433633763.jpg
> ...


 

Mensch Günni, |wavey:

du hast aber auch ein Pech!!!|bigeyes|uhoh:

Vielleicht klappt's ja nächstes Mal...
Schade echt! Wird bestimmt ne geniale Tour! Das Wetter war jetzt paar Tage recht stabil und Wind soll auch net sooo dolle werden!!!:q:q

Das mit den 1,2,3...4 Runden ist ne gute Maßnahme! Bei dem Angebot sind wir dabei!!!#6

Werd Sonntag mal Meldung machen, wie's gelaufen ist...

Bis denne


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mensch Günni, |wavey:
> 
> 
> Das mit den 1,2,3...4 Runden ist ne gute Maßnahme! Bei dem Angebot sind wir dabei!!!#6




treffpunkt 11.08 2007 auf der langeland #6


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> treffpunkt 11.08 2007 auf der langeland #6


Wenn ich da mitkommen soll darf ich aber bis dann nicht mehr das Haus verlassen:m
dieses jahr mehr als pech kann nur besser werden|kopfkrat
viel spaß euch allen.


----------



## Monsterqualle (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Noch 11/2 Stunden, dann ist Feierabend.#h

Dann noch ein bisschen einkaufen, anschliessend ein stündchen in den Pool, dann Auto packen, 5-6 Bier verhaften und ab in die Falle. Um 2:00 klingelt der Wecker. Dann geht es kurz zu Ruedi und ab nach Dänemark um 4 Std. zu Angeln.
 Irgendwie sind wir doch bekloppt.:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Noch 11/2 Stunden, dann ist Feierabend.#h
> 
> Dann noch ein bisschen einkaufen, anschliessend ein stündchen in den Pool, dann Auto packen, 5-6 Bier verhaften und ab in die Falle. Um 2:00 klingelt der Wecker. Dann geht es kurz zu Ruedi und ab nach Dänemark um 4 Std. zu Angeln.
> Irgendwie sind wir doch bekloppt.:vik::vik::vik:



wie jetzt 4 stunden angeln wir sind doch direkt vor ort angeln mindestens 6 stunden wenn nich sogar noch mehr.
so ich geh jetzt auch ins bettchen 22 uhr gehts los richtung 
dänemark:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Monsterqualle (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Gute Reise wünsche ich Euch allen.:m


----------



## Esox_Maximus (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Gute Fahrt wünsche ich euch......
wir Treffen uns denn ja morgen in Fynshav. 
Werde nachher schon mal rüber fahren und die Lage so peilen ob auch was vom ufer aus geht. 
DK Wetterbericht für morgen....... Wind SW - W 2-3
ab Mittags leichter Regen. 
Gute Nacht, Gute Fahrt


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Gute Fahrt wünsche ich euch......
> wir Treffen uns denn ja morgen in Fynshav.
> Werde nachher schon mal rüber fahren und die Lage so peilen ob auch was vom ufer aus geht.
> DK Wetterbericht für morgen....... Wind SW - W 2-3
> ...


 Danke hierfür!:m

Bis morgen früh Männers...#h


----------



## BennyO (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Ich wünsche euch allen ganz viel spaß und eine gute Fahrt.
Das wird bestimmt eine geniale Tour.
Bin schon auf die Berichte gespannt.



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Danke hierfür!:m
> 
> Bis morgen früh Männers...#h



zeische kann nich schlafen :r 
biste schon weg oder wat |bigeyes

super wetter iss dat ja maxi |laola:

na dann gute fahrt all bis nacher.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

na rüdi kannst wohl auch nich schlafen so wie es aussieht wa?
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

kann mir mal jemand erklären wie man die zeit totschlägt.
bier geht nich muß ja fahren  und frau iss noch malochen|uhoh:
angelsachen sind gepackt ,navi iss programiert.|uhoh:
bin für jeden tip dankbar:g


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

ich weünsch euch viel Fun auf´m Kudder, macht dem MFT keeen Schande|supergri#6


----------



## micha_2 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

moin.bin nu endlich wieder zu haus.hatte nen unschönes erlebnis beim arzt und ab heute wohl ne sonnenallergie.war fast 4h in der praxis geht gar nich. 
@dirk ich sollt dir von der dorschkönigin nen schönen gruss bestellen, nun kann ich es nur so machen.


----------



## Esox_Maximus (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Da ich ja wohl der erste zu hause bin und die anderen hoffendlich gesund und munter zu hause ankommen schon mal ein kleiner Vorbericht.

ES WAR GEIL

wir hatten Sonne satt, Wind um die 3 und eine sehr gute Drift. 
Und Fische gab es natürlich auch. Alle zusammen hatten wir so ca 40 Fische und einige die wieder schwimmen durften, gut eigendlich von der Menge her nicht sooooo berauschend. Wenn man aber bedenkt das die Größten Fische bei 1 meter Länge und ca 8,5 KG gewicht lagen wird daraus schon ein anderer Schnack. Mein größter immerhin 6 KG kam mir vor wie ne Sprotte. Aber es war ein klasse Tag.

Jederzeit wieder


----------



## Ruedi (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Hallo Gerald#h
Bin auch gut zu Hause angekommen,es war wirklich ein supper 
Tag mit euch allen.
PS.Ich hoffe man sieht sich wieder.
Gruß Ruedi:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Moin Männers!#h

So, sind auch wieder wohl behalten zu Hause angekommen!!!|supergri

War echt ne spitzen Tour, muß dringend wiederholt werden...|rolleyes

Ausführlicher Bericht mit ein paar ordentlichen Bildern folgt.:vik:

Bis denne


----------



## Esox_Maximus (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Na das freut doch das ihr alle wieder heil und bestimmt richtig fit zu hause angekommen seit.


----------



## Franky D (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

das klingt doch schon mal gut bin schon auf den Beicht gespannt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

hallüüü bin auch wieder da#h

naja hab wohl ein wenig verschlafen bin 24 uhr ins bett gefallen und c.a vor ner stunde aufgewacht |rolleyes 

also zur tour kann ich nur sagen  die war super.  |laola:. mal wieder top leute aufem top kutter mit'n top skipper bei obergoilen wetter. unter diesen bedingungen kann solch ein trip von mir aus immer wieder sein.

13.8 kg filet :vik: bei 8 fischen|rolleyes das sagt ja wohl alles |supergri

so dirk mach mal schnell bericht klar. 

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

achja, ihr wart ja los |rolleyes

14kg Filet bei 8 Fischen? Ihr Säcke |bla:#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> achja, ihr wart ja los |rolleyes
> 
> 14kg Filet bei 8 Fischen? Ihr Säcke |bla:#6



wat schleichste auch hinter den rockzippeln hinterher :q

also die meisten fische lagen zwischen 80 - 90 cm ein paar kleine ausnahmen denke mal so 4-5 stück waren kleiner , 4 fische weit über 90 .2 davon kratzten sehr knapp am meter.
aber bericht folgt ja die tage vom dirk.:vik:
greez
andy


----------



## Esox_Maximus (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Da lag ich ja mit meinen 9 KG Fillet bei 6 Fischen garnicht soooooo schlecht, nu aber mal Butter bei die Fische, 
Wenn ihr mich fleißig mit den Bildern der Tour beliefert werde ich daraus einen kleinen Film basteln, das ist immer eine klasse Erinnerung. Also her mit den Bilder 




Ach übrigens der alte Spruch "Frau an Board, Fische fort" hat sich mal wieder bewahrheitet, 
Eine Frau an Board und die "großen" Kerls haben keine Chance. Dazu mal ein Lob. 
Was du da hochgepumpt hast war klasse.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Da lag ich ja mit meinen 9 KG Fillet bei 6 Fischen garnicht soooooo schlecht, nu aber mal Butter bei die Fische,
> Wenn ihr mich fleißig mit den Bildern der Tour beliefert werde ich daraus einen kleinen Film basteln, das ist immer eine klasse Erinnerung. Also her mit den Bilder
> 
> hier hin schicken
> ...




Also erst mal werden die Bilder in unseren Bericht eingebastelt!!! :q:q:q Das hat oberste Priorität!!! 
Deshalb ganz ruhig bleiben, gehetzt wird hier nicht!
Danach schicke ich euch gerne die Bilder weiter und ihr könnt die gerne verwenden...

Und der ach soooo tolle Spruch hat sich meines Erachtens überhaupt nicht bewahrheitet!!! Eben halt ein Spruch...

Es wurden von allen klasse Dorsche gefangen!!! Meinetwegen fahr ich nächstesmal mit ner kompletten Frauengruppe:q, da kann man wenigstens von aus gehen, dass ordentlich Fisch hochkommt...

Ich bin überaus stolz auf mein Frauchen, das Dorsche pumpen hat sie wirklich gut raus!:l

Na ja, hat ja auch nen guten Lehrmeister gehabt!!!:q


Ach ja, wo wir grad beim Gewichtsvergleich sind:

Wir hatten Fischgewicht ausgenommen und ohne Köpfe *34 *Kg!

*Daraus kamen dann 16,4 Kg legger Filet*!!! 

Heute gibt's schon grad Dorsch in Bierteig satt, für die ganze Family...
Dazu ganz frische Kartoffeln aus unserm Garten, selbstgemachte Remouladensauce und nen grünen Salat (ebenfalls aus eigenem Anbau).
Abgerundet wird das Ganze noch mit nem superleckeren, slovenischen Riesling!!!

Jetzt hab ich schon wieder auf die Tastatur gesabbert!!!#q|rolleyes


----------



## Esox_Maximus (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



> Und der ach soooo tolle Spruch hat sich meines Erachtens überhaupt nicht bewahrheitet!!! Eben halt ein Spruch...


 
das war auch von mir so gemeint.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich bin überaus stolz auf mein Frauchen, das Dorsche pumpen hat sie wirklich gut raus!:l
> 
> Na ja, hat ja auch nen guten Lehrmeister gehabt!!!:q



alter stimper du #d :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> alter stimper du #d :q




Wie jetzt???:r

Wer vom MFT hat denn zuerst voll und ganz auf GuFi gesetzt???|wavey:|supergri

Wollen wir wetten, dass ich im August nicht der einzige bin, der die Faulenzer Methode anwendet...:m


----------



## djoerni (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

ich will ja nicht drängeln aber ich hätte bevor ich nach dänemark fahre schon gerne noch ein paar bilder gesehen...:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Ganz ruhig, junger Mann!!!:q

Mittwoch oder Donnerstag hab ich den Bericht fertig...


----------



## Monsterqualle (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

So, bin auch mal wieder am Rechner.

Es war eine absolut geile Tour. Den Kutter kann man nur empfehlen. 

Da ich Idiot mich die meiste Zeit geweigert habe mit Gufi zu fischen, war mein Kiloergebnis dementsprechend nicht erwähnenswert. Ich hatte zwar 9 oder 10 Fische, davon waren aber nur 2 kleinere und ein Ü-80ziger zum mitnehmen. Es war die erste Tour, bei der ich dabei war, wo Gufi eindeutig viel besser lief als Jigg und Pilker. 

Meinen besonderen Respekt zolle ich Lisa. Ihr tuen bestimmt immer noch die Arme vom Knappmeterdorschepumpen weh.


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

hört sich gut an .... da bin ich doch auch mal auf den Bericht gespannt ..... |bla:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wie jetzt???:r
> 
> Wer vom MFT hat denn zuerst voll und ganz auf GuFi gesetzt???|wavey:|supergri
> 
> Wollen wir wetten, dass ich im August nicht der einzige bin, der die Faulenzer Methode anwendet...:m



|rotwerden 

iss ja schon gut |rolleyes
greez
andy


----------



## Liz261280 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Moin Moin Männers,
war das ne Tour!!!
Dickes Lob an Andy, unseren Organisator! #r

Die drei fast Meter Dorsche haben schon mächtig viel Spaß gemacht!!! :vik:

@Jan Hatte am Sonntag ganz schön Muskelkater, aber Ehrlich, ich hätte am Montag schon wieder raus fahren können 

Liebe Grüße an alle
Liz


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

das hört sich doch geil an#6

ja dänemark hat schon wat:vik:

Dirk ich freu ich schon auf´n bericht


----------



## BennyO (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

Das hört sich ja nach einer super geilen Tour an.
Freu mich schon auf den BEricht und die Bilder.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

*Bericht steht!!!*

Steht gleich unter: Fangbericht MS NANA 21.07.2007


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ausfahrt MS Nana 21.07 07*

so das war's mit unserer tour auf der ms nana
allen  beteidigten einen herzlichen dank für diesen geilen tag.unseren fangbericht geschrieben vom dirk von der tour mit der ms nana findet ihr hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106362

unseren nächsten trip gen salzwasser findet ihr hier :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=103084

|closed: #h#h#h


----------

